# Does it make sense to add raisins to apple wine?



## abefroman (Dec 4, 2010)

Does it make sense to add raisins to apple wine from frozen concentrate?

Or are raisins mainly used for grape wines?


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure go ahead. Now you may change the color some what. It will give you more mouthfeel (body).


----------



## abefroman (Dec 4, 2010)

Tom said:


> Sure go ahead. Now you may change the color some what. It will give you more mouthfeel (body).



Thanks! Will try it.


----------



## frohe (Dec 5, 2010)

It's not good to be "done for the year". :: :: ::


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

I like to use the golden rasisns for apple so as not to change the color that much but in doing so dont use sulfites as the golden raisins contain sulfites to prevent browning.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I like to use the golden rasisns for apple so as not to change the color that much but in doing so dont use sulfites as the golden raisins contain sulfites to prevent browning.



Good tips!


----------



## abefroman (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I like to use the golden rasisns for apple so as not to change the color that much but in doing so dont use sulfites as the golden raisins contain sulfites to prevent browning.



Question, since they have sulfites, do I want to add them after secondary? Or is it still OK to add them around day 3 of primary?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

You always want to add some when the wine is done fermenting but never during. If using fresh fruit or juice then you normally add som e before fermentation to hold off the wild yeast to let the wine yeast work as wine yeast is much more tolerant of sulfites. When using stuff thagt has been processed like these frozen juices then the wild yeast has already been killed during pasteurization or some other method.


----------



## captainl (Dec 10, 2010)

thread drift....sorry.

So I have 5 gallons of apfelwein that has been in the carboy for 2 months now. Would it do much to add raisins at this point. If so, how much should I add. As for preparing them, would a quick soak in vodka do the trick? I was also thinking about stabilizing this so I could back sweeten. Can I do that simultaneously with the raisin addition, or does the body come from fermentation of the raisins.


----------

